# AbsoluTTe 7 missing...



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I never recieved my copy of AbsoluTTe 7 (the postie must have thought it was pretty good) who do i have to bug to get it? I have emailed my details as requested in the other thread but I've not heard anything yet.

Cheers

H

P.S. I realise that I am 1. late at noticing it's missing and 2. right in the middle of the summer hols!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

57 reads, and not one reply - who do I need to tell!?!?!

H


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can you PM me your real name / e-mail address?

Ta


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

an email to [email protected] will ensure that someone see's it and can chase it up for you


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

hutters said:


> an email to [email protected] will ensure that someone see's it and can chase it up for you


I'd already done this.....I've just PM'd clived, so hopefully he'll sort it out for me.

Thanks for the rapid responses guys

H


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hannibal

I'm back home on Thursday, if you've sent me an email I'll send it to your address.

Apologies for the delay, but we lost a membership sec and when they finally handed over, the replacement resigned. No excuses because we should as a committee have responded to this post.

Emails to [email protected] are the best way of getting a response... I don't log-in here much during work hours anymore :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark, we have the address.....  I've put it somewhere you'll find it!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Mark, we have the address.....  I've put it somewhere you'll find it!


Got it


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

It arrived last week - thanks guys.

H


----------

